# Cowboy In The Making...



## BerkleysTops (Feb 13, 2009)

BackInTheSaddleAgain said:


> Just thought I would share a few pictures I took of my son


Your pictures are darling and are absolutely beautiful!! You will really treasure them in the future!!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Oh my gosh... how cute is that! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

OMG, he's adorable!


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Aw, thanks =) I love him soooo much =)


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

LOL love the expression of the the horse with all the tinsle!! Very cute


----------



## reinbeaudream (May 4, 2009)

You take excellent pictures!


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

What a cutie!! =]
With his curly hair and expressions he looks alot of my nephew.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

LOL I never really noticed that before. That's funny. :lol:


Kiki said:


> LOL love the expression of the the horse with all the tinsle!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

GREAT photos! Love the lighting and angles in the first few, and that pony is too cute!


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Those are amazing photos! What type of camera do you use?


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks! I use a Nikon D60 =) 


Whipple said:


> Those are amazing photos! What type of camera do you use?


----------



## crystal8489 (Jan 22, 2009)

he is so precious!!!


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

cute shots!!! I love his hair. hehe


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

That mop of blond curls under the cowboy hat is too much. :]

Precious.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh my, that's so adorable!!
x


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_Great shots & what a handsome little boy you have there. He's gonna break some hearts in the future...especially if he keeps riding horses! lol_


----------



## Maynme (May 15, 2009)

Awe, he is so cute!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Has anyone ever asked you if he was Tom Hanks' son? He looks like he could be. Definitely looks like him through the eyes.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Vidaloco said:


> Has anyone ever asked you if he was Tom Hanks' son? He looks like he could be. Definitely looks like him through the eyes.


I totally see that!


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Interesting! I've never heard that from anyone =P


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Of course the much younger Tom :lol:


----------

